# Thinking of adopting a golden



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would imagine if she was being bred (be a responsible breeder, of course) her temperament is correct for a Golden Retriever, in which case I would not be hesitant AT ALL about bringing her into a home with a young child.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
That is great that you are able to adopt her. She should be great with kids and at the age that she is over the puppy antics but still young enough to enjoy many many years with her. There are some members that have somea adorable pictures of their goldens with their kids and grandkids.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Presuming she's coming from a reputable breeder, she should be fine around the baby since a good breeder will have socialized her well. My boy Cody was practically my grandson's babysitter, but you still need to always be in the room with any dog and a young child. Good luck in getting a new family member; you won't regret getting this breed!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We just adopted Erica ( 7 yrs. old breeder dog ) when our granddaughter had a baby.
Easter is always at our home so Erica was introduced to our new Grand-baby,Carolena .To our surprise Erica was very protective of her at first and as the day went on she would just check out the baby once in a while.

Never leave a baby or child alone with any dog.

I have rescued 4 Goldens over the years and will continue to do so. It is very rewarding for me and them. They so appreciate everything you do for them.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lil (May 12, 2009)

I was doing more research on the breed (when I found this forum) and almost everything said they are just great with children of all ages. I think if she is ok with cats, we have two that are 15 and one just shy of a year. She will be coming home with us on Friday. They are doing the adpotion thru their vet. Which hopefully is a good sign. If someone has rescuded a golden retriever and had cats in the home could you tell me how they were. I know all dogs are diffenrent. More insigt in that area would be really good.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Lil said:


> I was doing more research on the breed (when I found this forum) and almost everything said they are just great with children of all ages. I think if she is ok with cats, we have two that are 15 and one just shy of a year. She will be coming home with us on Friday. They are doing the adpotion thru their vet. Which hopefully is a good sign. If someone has rescuded a golden retriever and had cats in the home could you tell me how they were. I know all dogs are diffenrent. More insigt in that area would be really good.


We just did the opposite. We have 2 Goldens, and rescued a cat from a shelter, hoping he'd do well with the dogs. I don't think it could have gone better. I tried to create a place where the cat could get away from the dogs, but he'd have nothing to do with it. He wanted to be right there with them. 

Good luck with your new girl!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I adopted a 7-year-old ex-breeder dog last August, and she has been great. My daughter is 15, but I believe Tia would do extremely well with kids of any age. If the pup you're considering has been well-socialized (the vet of record should be able to address any behavioral issues), she should do fine. Hope the meeting goes well on Friday. Post some pictures when you get your girl home.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Cats and goldens are naturals, unless the cat has had a horrid experience with any dog.
ANY dog and young child should be supervised.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have fostered many Goldens through the rescue group I volunteer with. I have only had 1 that was a threat to my cat, ALL of the others were interested, checked out the cat quite a bit, but had no intention to harm her. Some of them would chase if the cat ran, but fortunately my cat is dog savvy and does not run from the dogs.

My female I adopted from the rescue, she would LOVE to be best friends with the cat if the cat would let her.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I too am a foster mom & have a 14yr old cat who is declawed on all 4 paws & who is now dog savvy. Of the 30+ fosters I've has, 3 didn't make the cut one of which would have killed my girl, the other 2 were just too focused on my cat for my liking. My cat did have to learn not to run, she knows to freeze and I'll defuse any situation. Most of my fosters ignored her after the intial curiosity wore off and a couple became fast friends with her. Big thing to remember, no unsupervised time between the dog & cat until you feel it's safe.


----------



## BHVHarley (Nov 6, 2008)

3 Golden and 3 Persians and no trouble at all. Mine 2 year old cats are thinking they are dogs. I call them they come, I mean the cats.:doh:

Andrea


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We brought Lexi into our home when she was 9 months old - without knowing how she would handle a cat. Fortunately our cat liked dogs and was willing to forgive Lexi's initial rough play. It didn't take very long for the two to be come good buddies.


----------



## Lil (May 12, 2009)

My cats are used to dogs they don't really like them but tolerate them. Unless the dog tries to chase them and then they turn and swipe the nose good usually that stops the dogs. We have a large crate she can stay in when we leave the house. Usually someone is always home as my husband and I work different shifts. My grandson doesn't live with us but is around alot. He is not so gentle with animals yet he likes to pull hair which we correct and he is learning that they won't come near him if he does it ,at only 6 months old he will learn in time. None of my dogs are ever unattended with any young child. 

I talked to the breeder and she said they have outside cats she has been raised with and they climb and lay all over her. Will this continue to be the case even though she wasn't raised with our cats? Not that I can see my cats using her as a jungle gym. We have the option to return her should it not work out so a trial period has been set up. The woman that has her wants the very best home were everyone gets along and is happy and that is what we want to. She usually spays and keeps her retired dogs unless they need more attention than she can provide and she knows which ones that would benifit from rehome. I hope this works out if not I will work with them to help find her the very best forever home. We will continue our search if it doesn't work, the one thing I do know whatever dog we choose will be a dog in need. 

Keep your fingers crossed and say a prayer our home will be her forever home!!!!!

Any more insight and advice still welcome.

Thanks a bunch 
Lil


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think she will be OK, she is already used to cat's and Golden's love kids/baby's.

I have a now 1 year old granddaughter and three golden and a lab and they adore little Kylie. Here is some pictures! Kylie was 9 month in the pictures!

Good luck in you're decision!


----------



## Lil (May 12, 2009)

Heidi thank you for sharing the pictures. That is a scene I hope to see with my grandson and hopefully the new addition. Our pug still gets very excited when he comes over like she hasn't seen him in a long time. When we come in she is like oh your home and goes back to sleep. 

If a golden is as lovable and accepting as a pug it will be a perfect match. Our pugs weakness is childern all sizes she goes bonkers for any child that comes around or at the park she just has to get hugs. We have 9 year old lab mix but she prefers to be outside, she will come in and before long she is whining ,begging more like it to go back out. She is kept inside in hot weather and when it is really cold and she gets so restless. 

Any way rambling here must be time for bed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lil*

Lil:

I think you are SO WISE to get a 4 year old!! Puppies are precious, but a 4 year old will be much easier!!

I don't forsee you having any problems with her at all.
Can't wait to hear after you meet her on Friday!!!


----------



## Lil (May 12, 2009)

Wish us luck we are heading out now to go meet her. I am so excited I hope she is as wonderful as they tell us.

Lil


----------



## Lil (May 12, 2009)

We have her home. She is a bit stressed and depressed at the moment. Missing her humans that raised her I am sure. She walked over the top of the hissing and spitting cat like oh well you will get over it attitude. Right now she has taken up a corner in the living room.I have rescued and adpoted many dogs but never one at her age. So any helpful tips would be very gratefully accepted. She is very overweight ,we already got a new diet set up to help her get back in shape with the help of the vet.

Her are some pictures. Her name is Stacy she needs a new name I have a niece with the same name so hopefully she will accept a new one if not time will tell.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Great job on the rescue. She is very pretty and I'm sure working with the vet she will be in top shape soon. Once the pounds come off she may be like a different dog!! 

It will take time to get used to you guys and her new home. As for the name, if you mix her name with the new name over time dropping her old name so it's just the new name that works. I guess sometimes it works well if the name sounds like her old name like Lacy or Kacy. 

Good luck and don't forget to keep us updated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a pretty girl. With a good diet and short periods of exercise the weight will come off. If you have a place to take her swmming that will be great to keep the stress off her joints. A good food like Wellness Core weight loss (or something similar) mixed with some unsalted green beans will help too. 
I cant wait to see more pictures of her. I like the name Sassy. It is close to Stacy.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> She is a pretty girl. With a good diet and short periods of exercise the weight will come off. If you have a place to take her swmming that will be great to keep the stress off her joints. A good food like Wellness Core weight loss (or something similar) mixed with some unsalted green beans will help too.
> I cant wait to see more pictures of her. I like the name Sassy. It is close to Stacy.


She is a very pretty girl-congratulations.

I like Sassy too, very girlie.


----------



## Lil (May 12, 2009)

She is getting better, we have learned she has been abused. If you make a sudden movement with you hand she hits the floor. My husband was getting ready for work and putting on his belt and she cowarded and crawled to the corner. I know from experience people can hide their true colors and this being no exception. No worries there I have worked with abandoned and abused animals(and children) most of my life so I have alot of experience and patients. Once we gain her trust and she knows we are not going to hit or hurt her in any way, I think she will over come most of the fears she has. From the moment we got her she has a new lease of life free of abuse and will know nothing but love.

We can't get her to go outside unless we carry her and she weighs 87 pounds. We can't get her to eat even her regular food she did eat a few chicken nuggets. No BM since we got her and she wet all over my carpet Saturday night after we finally got her outside and walked then just sat outside for almost 2 hrs. 

The good news, she is up and walking around, seems ok with the cats except the young one he teases her and she went after him but got that taken care of before any blood shed. She hasn't had a Problem with strangers coming in the house. My son graduated this weekend and we had unannounced guests. She didn't move from her spot but I turned around and found my 4 year old niece petting her and singing a song to her. The dog loves my grandson he had a new hairdo before he went home tonight. Looked great sticking straight up and all slobbery. 

As for her name we gave that honor to our redheaded niece Stacy. She thinks Ruby is good since she is a Ruby in the rough. I didn't have the heart to tell her it is a diamond in the rough. She will answer to either name, she doesn't really respond to her orginal name that well so it will be easy enough.

I will update the pictures once I find my cable for my camera 2 kids in the house and no one has used it yeah right. Those aren't my friends on that camera.



Now I am going to try and get her outside once the crazy lunatic gets done reveing his motor cycle and leaves or turns it off, not sure what he is doing.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Well it sounds like you're off to a good start with Ruby... When we brought home Burg 4 months ago from our breeder, she was so scared of her new environment that we had to carry her outside as well...and go for a walk?? Forget about it...couldn't get her to put one foot in front of the other outside... We thought we had made a mistake...that she would always be like that...and now she is a DIFFERENT DOG!! Your love and encouragement will take all of that fear in her heart and replace it with confidence and happiness  Bless you for taking in this sweet girl - I look forward to more pictures


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh and PS - Getting Burg to eat was our biggest challenge as well. Get some SPAM - cut it up into tiny pieces (hold your nose!) and mix it in with some kibble - half and half if necessary at first, just to make sure she's eating... She won't be able to resist the Spam!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Cats and goldens are naturals, unless the cat has had a horrid experience with any dog.
> ANY dog and young child should be supervised.



Could you tell that to my 10 1/2 month old. She insists on chewing on the cats constantly.. lol and my cats love dogs, and dont know enough to get away from her.. lol


----------

